# Louis Vuitton linked with nazis



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

*Louis Vuitton's links with Vichy regime exposed*

*Kim Willsher in Paris
Thursday June 3, 2004
The Guardian*

The luxury goods company Louis Vuitton collaborated with the Nazis during the German occupation of France in the second world war, according to a new book. A French author has uncovered previously unpublished details of the firm's support for the Vichy regime which was responsible for the deportation of French Jews to German concentration camps. 
The book, Louis Vuitton, A French Saga, says members of the Vuitton family actively supported the puppet government led by Marshal Philippe Pétain and made money from their business dealings with the Germans.

Its author, Stephanie Bonvicini, says she made the discovery while researching the rags-to-riches story of the firm's founder, Louis Vuitton, to mark its 150th anniversary this year. 
Louis Vuitton's LV-embossed suitcases and bags are popular with a wealthy and famous clientele including the Beckhams, the models Kate Moss and Naomi Campbell, and the actors Sharon Stone and Elizabeth Hurley. 
The company is now owned by the LVMH (Louis Vuitton Moët-Hennessy) group, which recently opened two huge stores in Paris and New York. 
Bonvicini says she was given full cooperation by the firm when she proposed writing the book a year ago. But when she asked about its wartime activities, she was told that company documents for the years 1930 to 1945 had been destroyed in a fire. 
"Their attitude changed completely the moment I mentioned the war years, from being very helpful to not responding to questions at all," she said. 
From historical archives she discovered that Louis Vuitton had a store on the ground floor of a fabulous property, the Hotel du Parc, in Vichy where Pétain set up his puppet government. While the other shopkeepers, including the jewellers Van Cleef & Arpels, were shut down, Vuitton was the only one allowed to stay. 
Bonvicini says she talked to surviving family members and found that Vuitton's grandson, Gaston, the wartime head of the company, had instructed his eldest son, Henry, to forge links with the Pétain regime to keep the business going. 
Henry, a regular at the local cafe frequented by the Gestapo, was one of the first Frenchmen to be decorated by the Nazi-backed government for his loyalty and his efforts for the regime. 
But the most damaging allegation is that the family set up a factory dedicated to producing artefacts glorifying Pétain, including more than 2,500 busts, a fact not mentioned in any of its business records. 
"Part of the collaboration was due to the family's obsession with the survival of the company, and part down to the fact that there was a certain sympathy with the regime's rightwing views," the author said. 
Louis Vuitton, born in rural France in 1821, set up his company in 1854 after travelling to Paris at the age of 14 with just a few francs in his pocket. Later he made trunks for the French empress Eugénie. 
After Louis died in 1892, his son, Georges, expanded the company and developed the world's first "designer label". He introduced the distinctive beige-on-brown LV monogram to mark Vuitton products out from cheap copies. 
Today the multimillion pound LVMH group has 314 Vuitton shops in 52 countries. 
Bonvicini says the company was at first "extremely keen" on the book and promised to promote it and ensure it was published in English and Japanese. But since it appeared on April 7, LVMH has wanted nothing to do with it, and it has received little press coverage. 
The head of LVMH, Bernard Arnault, is one of the richest men in France and the firm is the country's biggest advertiser in the press. 
Caroline Babulle, a spokeswoman for the publisher, Fayard, said: "They have not contested anything in the book, but they are trying to bury it by pretending it doesn't exist." 
Bonvicini added: "Nobody is prepared to risk losing their advertising revenue. But it's scandalous that everyone is just ignoring the book. I can't understand why the company has adopted this attitude. The Vuittons weren't the only ones to collaborate, and of course the company's values have changed now." 
A spokesman for LVMH said last night: "This is ancient history. The book covers a period when it was family-run and long before it became part of LVMH. We are diverse, tolerant and all the things a modern company should be." 
LMVH says the wartime period does not warrant 50 pages of the book. 
"We don't deny the facts, but regrettably the author has exaggerated the Vichy episode," an LVMH spokesman told the satirical magazine Le Canard Enchainé, the only French publication to mention the book. 
He added: "We haven't put any pressure on anyone. If the journalists want to censor themselves, then that suits us fine." 
Louis Vuitton is concerned about upsetting the powerful Jewish constituency in America, which has already conducted one inquiry into the company. 
Michel Zaoui, a lawyer and spokesman for the Jewish council in France, said it was the first he had heard of the book or the allegations. 
"It is extremely important that these matters are publicised and known by the general public. 
"However, since the people involved are now dead, it would seem ridiculous to organise a boycott of Louis Vuitton goods. We would not want that. If they were still involved in anti-semitic activities, that would be different. 
"What does shock, but not surprise me, is that the French press has not publicised this book and that I'm hearing about it from a foreign journalist, but that's the French press."


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mercedes & BMW were linked with Nazis and I am sure lots of Jews drive their cars.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugo Boss was linked with nazis too


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Hugo Boss was linked with nazis too


Does that mean all of those black SS uniforms were, gasp, fused?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

That's possible as the nazis never really looked very happy


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

There are examples of thing and not linked with Nazi's - Tommy Hilfiger being racist (apparently) and then he started using black models and Hermes not letting Oprah in their store.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> Mercedes & BMW were linked with Nazis and I am sure lots of Jews drive their cars.


You forgot Volkswagen.


----------



## EGGO (Oct 31, 2008)

Volkswagen was also with them. I thought we're leaving all the mudslinging to the politicians.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

It's just a merchant, not like we're talking about a government here


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> It's just a merchant, not like we're talking about a government here


In some cases it's almost the same thing. For example, the I.G. Farben congomerate was the major player in Hitler's military industrial complex. Farben used slave labor to run it's plants, plants which just happen to manufacture the poison gas used in the extermination camps.

Following the war Farben was split up with many of the former executives being made the heads of the various companies, some after they completed the prison sentences imposed upon them at Nuremburg. The most notable perhaps was the Bayer Company which was headed up by one of the most notorious of Farben's wartime executives, again after he completed his prison sentence for war crimes. There are probably many here who took Bayer aspirins while this guy was leading the company and raking in a small fortune.

Cruiser


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Business equals government? Gosh Crusier, I don't know.


----------



## scwtlover (Nov 12, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Business equals government? Gosh Crusier, I don't know.


It depends on the government. Nazi Germany practiced a form of crony capitalism.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

scwtlover said:


> It depends on the government. Nazi Germany practiced a form of crony capitalism.


Shockingly, the National Socialists heavily influenced and controlled businesses...


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

That was over 60 years ago. It was a different world then. Most of the Italian and German
goods we purchase today was made by companies that was involved in the war effort in 
Their countries.
That includes Japanese companies that also built planes , guns , and tanks for Japan.

America had it's Nazi party and German Bunds. Henry Ford had a picture of Hitler hanging over his desk. Hitler was man of the year in a leading American publication , I believe that 
magazine was "Time ".

The world was different , it is time to move on in my opinion. The Nazi's are history .
I don't think the French are interested in opening old wounds. France and Germany are 
both members of the European Economic Union today.

I drive a German car , view a Japanese television , and wear Italian shoes . shirts etc.
We live in a global market today. I think we are better off for that.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> There are examples of thing and not linked with Nazi's - Tommy Hilfiger being racist (apparently) and then he started using black models and Hermes not letting Oprah in their store.


Tommy Hilfiger is Irish? Irish were treated very bad in the US back in the days so that would make him pathetic and Oprah aint no God I mean if the store is closed it's closed, period. Why make an exception just because she is a celebrity.


----------



## Truely (Nov 16, 2008)

The world was indeed very different back then. For the most part I would assume that companies either supported Nazi'ism or their stores were burned and their employees killed. Also, there was a time very early in Hitler's career that he was considered a good leader and greatly helped the german economy.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*It would be a challenge to find a Frenchman*

who did not collaborate with the Germans.

What is this doing on the fashion forum anyway?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

isn't LV a fashion brand..


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> isn't LV a fashion brand..


Can we blame the Swiss , they also collaborate with the Nazi's, What about General Motors 
Opel ? There are a number of American banks and companies that did business with the Nazi's.

Now what ? no watches , cars , clothing , TVs , or anything European or Japanese.
Oh yes the Japanese collaborated with the Nazi's.

Did you know the American military uses Beretta small arms ?
Beretta was a major supplier of arms to the Axis troops. Back to clothing , one of the best dressed men of that era was the Duke of Windsor , accused of being a Nazi 
supporter.

I think we over use the word racist today. Times were different than , the world has changed , we live in and operate in a global market. 
I lived trough the 1940's , and things are very different today ! President elect Obama 
is the best example !


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Nearby Glendale is home to perhaps the largest expatraite armenian community in the USA, and probably the world.
They made a film on the genocide which too has been effectively censored, only Orange County KOCE public television airing it ( and they call it the conservative, orange curtain passing the L.A. line.)
The producer said he did it, not for compensation, or vengeance. But he said if any nation or group fails to acknolwedge a past crime, that group or nation CAN DO IT AGAIN.
The company needs to make a public statement, accept it's history ( you buy a company, you buy it's tangible 'goodwill' and name.It goes both ways guys.)
Then they can make a generous donation to some anti discrimination organisation, give some jewish french kids some scholarships and MOVE ON.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Time-less*



silverporsche said:


> America had it's Nazi party and German Bunds. Henry Ford had a picture of Hitler hanging over his desk. Hitler was man of the year in a leading American publication , I believe that
> magazine was "Time ".


Time takes the position that its "Man/Woman/Person of the Year" is the person who most significantly affected the world in that year, for good or bad. They claim that being on the cover of Time is not necessarily an honor.

I remember a Time cover during WWII that depicted Hitler, Mussolini, and Hirohito in a most unflattering way. Of course, that was obviously intended as a negative portrayal, whereas the Hitler "Man of the Year" portrait was pretty dignified-looking. After all, he did "make the trains run on time" as many in Germany when I was stationed there in the '60s would admiringly say.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*advice needed*

okay, does this mean it is good taste or bad taste to take my vuitton briefcase to a meeting at I.G. Farben?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Someone had to make the underwear that officials of the Vichy government wore. Shall we start a thread about them.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

And America collaborated with Stalin.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

Isn't there evidence that IBM collaborated with the Nazis as well?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Terpoxon said:


> Isn't there evidence that IBM collaborated with the Nazis as well?


I collaborated with my ex-wife on a deal once so anything is possible. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Tommy Hilfiger is Irish? Irish were treated very bad in the US back in the days so that would make him pathetic and Oprah aint no God I mean if the store is closed it's closed, period. Why make an exception just because she is a celebrity.


The Tommy Hilfiger thing is an urban legend that's not true. People say he appeared on the Oprah show and said he didn't like black people, Oprah issued a written statement saying she never even met Tommy Hilfiger.

As for the Oprah thing at Hermes, she wasn't allowed in because the lady at the front said "we've been having problems with you North Africans lately"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Poor Oprah, she was convinced she was descended from Zulus. Genetics can now trace people back to their geographic, and genetic roots. Oprah was found to be from african people further north. Now she gets accused of being a North African by Hermes. Maybe Oprah should just hang with the people who made her rich and recognise her.You know, american women, what she is.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

omairp said:


> As for the Oprah thing at Hermes, she wasn't allowed in because the lady at the front said "we've been having problems with you North Africans lately"


From CNN.com:

_The store said the incident occurred on June 14 around 6:45 p.m., about 15 minutes after the store closed. It said Winfrey and her team arrived at a time when "a private PR event was being set up inside."_

...

_The New York Post, in its Monday Page Six gossip column, reported she was turned away because the store had been "having a problem with North Africans lately."_
_In comments to CNN, an Hermes spokeswoman categorically denied that allegation._
_"There was never any discussion of North Africans," she said. "The story is not true."_
_The spokeswoman said Winfrey came to the store 15 minutes after closing and a security guard informed her the store was closed and gave her a card, telling her she could come back the next day._
_Surveillance videotape of the encounter supports the store's account, according to the spokeswoman._


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

North Africans are Arabs and Berbers and don't look like negroids..


----------



## Truely (Nov 16, 2008)

It doesn't much matter either way, its all about publicity in today's celebrity world. And the news stations will put out any information, true or untrue, if its what the people want to hear and will get them good ratings.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

SartoNYC said:


> It would be a challenge to find a Frenchman who did not collaborate with the Germans.


Let me ease the burden of your challenge. My French grandfather (who spoke fluent German, and had an Austrian father to boot) was a fervent _non_-collaborator. From the French army, to a German prisoner-of-war camp (which he escaped), to the French Resistance, to the U.S. Army (as an interpreter), Lucien Leitner was an exception you'd appreciate. Nonetheless, he would have deemed absurd a boycott of Vuitton, Volkswagen, etc.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)




----------

